# Chapter Marker



## Pastah (Jul 13, 2021)

Pastah submitted a new resource:

Chapter Marker - Useful for video highlights when recording lengthy videos



> View attachment 73162
> 
> This is a plugin for OBS that lets you add chapters to the video file you are recording which are marked via a *hotkey*. A great alternative to using InfoWriter. Useful for video highlights when recording lengthy videos. Can be used for gameplay analysis like analyzing deaths, or marking parts of a recording for editing purposes, or  even just for gameplay highlights that you want in your killmontage.
> 
> *NOTE*: *Only operates when recording...*



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Pastah (Sep 8, 2021)

Pastah updated Chapter Marker with a new update entry:

1.0.2



> Added progress bar to indicate progress of duplicating video file (remuxing)
> Added a check if there's enough space on the drive to duplicate video file



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AndrewLouis_A4E (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi,

If possible to change or add .mp4 would be great and more easily to edit on Adobe Premiere seeing those markers. I can test for you :)

Regards,


----------



## petjo10 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi,
Would it be possible to play the recorded video in Obs Studio and jump between the chaper markers with shortcuts?
Regards


----------



## ukie (Jan 17, 2022)

If someone can provide a Mac version, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lblabr (Jan 27, 2022)

is it possible to add some lables on the markers like live, merchandising, pause ?


----------



## itexspert (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi there could you help me i keep getting crashes i just installed this and I'm not sure what's causing them!
My crash is attached below.


----------



## Sunadmiral (Feb 26, 2022)

Unfortunately markers are not visible in video editing program. I am using davinci. Works when only when you watch a video in VLC for example. If shown in editing program it would be amazing.


----------



## Pastah (Mar 6, 2022)

AndrewLouis_A4E said:


> Hi,
> 
> If possible to change or add .mp4 would be great and more easily to edit on Adobe Premiere seeing those markers. I can test for you :)
> 
> Regards,



I messaged you back in September with my Discord, still didn't get a response.



itexspert said:


> Hi there could you help me i keep getting crashes i just installed this and I'm not sure what's causing them!
> My crash is attached below.



Private messaged you my Discord.



Sunadmiral said:


> Unfortunately markers are not visible in video editing program. I am using davinci. Works when only when you watch a video in VLC for example. If shown in editing program it would be amazing.



I don't use davinci, sorry. You would have to look up "How to import chapter metadata into davinci". Maybe this could work?


----------



## Pastah (Mar 6, 2022)

ukie said:


> If someone can provide a Mac version, would be greatly appreciated



You should be able to compile with ease on Mac since the project uses CMake.








						GitHub - Davidj361/OBS-ChapterMarker
					

Contribute to Davidj361/OBS-ChapterMarker development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




You will need to download the obs-studio source code and some libraries.


----------



## Light Slinger (May 24, 2022)

The plug-in you made is incredible.
However, it is too bad that it is only possible in the mkv recording environment.
If a marker is also stamped on the mp4 file, it will be a much more useful plug-in because it will be possible to check it in the editing program (Pr, Ae, FCPX, etc.).

I look forward to your update. Thank you.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (May 27, 2022)

Is there a way to edit the marker identifer, from "1" to "Xyz"?


----------



## podonnell (Jun 24, 2022)

Whenever I record and set a marker, I will crash at the end of my recording and no markers will be present. If I don't use a marker in my recording, it works fine.

I have my crash dump, should I upload that here?

I am attempting very small recordings (3-5 minutes) and I have enough HD space, also recording in MKV format.


----------



## alfred46 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ein sehr geschätztes Plugin. Seit OBS 28. funktioniert es nicht mehr.


----------



## Pastah (Sep 5, 2022)

zweaponz said:


> Whenever I record and set a marker, I will crash at the end of my recording and no markers will be present. If I don't use a marker in my recording, it works fine.
> 
> I have my crash dump, should I upload that here?
> 
> I am attempting very small recordings (3-5 minutes) and I have enough HD space, also recording in MKV format.


 Sure, you can post the crash dump.


alfred46 said:


> Ein sehr geschätztes Plugin. Seit OBS 28. funktioniert es nicht mehr.


I'll take a look at it. It's a lot of work updating everything at the moment.


Light Slinger said:


> The plug-in you made is incredible.
> However, it is too bad that it is only possible in the mkv recording environment.
> If a marker is also stamped on the mp4 file, it will be a much more useful plug-in because it will be possible to check it in the editing program (Pr, Ae, FCPX, etc.).
> 
> I look forward to your update. Thank you.


I'll go about removing that restriction then.


----------



## Pastah (Sep 6, 2022)

Light Slinger said:


> The plug-in you made is incredible.
> However, it is too bad that it is only possible in the mkv recording environment.
> If a marker is also stamped on the mp4 file, it will be a much more useful plug-in because it will be possible to check it in the editing program (Pr, Ae, FCPX, etc.).
> 
> I look forward to your update. Thank you.


With my current code it doesn't seem to make proper chapter markers in the video where markers are missing, it's very buggy. So I'm leaving the plugin only enabled for MKV as that's what seems to mainly work. I'll have to spend some time on investigating to see why it's not working for MP4 as I hope it's not related to FFMPEG/libav code.

For now I recommend utilizing ffmpeg manually to remux MKV videos to MP4 via

```
ffmpeg -i video.mkv -c copy output.mp4
```
This should keep your quality and encoding but just changing the container of the video, audio, chapter marker data.



ContentDeveloper said:


> Is there a way to edit the marker identifer, from "1" to "Xyz"?


No


----------



## Pastah (Sep 6, 2022)

Pastah updated Chapter Marker with a new update entry:

OBS Version 28



> Updated to work on OBS version 28
> Updated plugin template files



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Pastah (Sep 6, 2022)

alfred46 said:


> Ein sehr geschätztes Plugin. Seit OBS 28. funktioniert es nicht mehr.


Updated, should work for OBS 28 now.


----------



## alfred46 (Sep 7, 2022)

Danke Pastah, es funktioniert.


----------



## Luca Celotti (Sep 9, 2022)

Ciao, ho scaricato il plugin capitolo Market sul mio OBS vers 28. 
Quando finisco di registrare si blocca con errore.


----------



## Pastah (Sep 12, 2022)

Luca Celotti said:


> Ciao, ho scaricato il plugin capitolo Market sul mio OBS vers 28.
> Quando finisco di registrare si blocca con errore.


Can I add you on Discord? Private message me


----------



## Pastah (Sep 12, 2022)

It seems that I've made the mistake of compiling with `Release` build type instead of `RelWithDebInfo`. I'll have to release an updated version of the proper build type to read crash dumps easier.


----------



## AptiX1 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hello there is an update of the plugin? He with the latest version crashes with an error.


----------

